
NY State Department of Health Update on Vaping-Associated Pulmonary Illness - philipkglass
https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vaping.htm
======
philipkglass
The investigation points to a vitamin E acetate (tocopheryl acetate) additive
in the vape liquids as the culprit:

 _Laboratory test results showed very high levels of vitamin E acetate in
nearly all cannabis-containing samples analyzed by the Wadsworth Center as
part of this investigation. At least one vitamin E acetate containing vape
product has been linked to each patient who submitted a product for testing.
Vitamin E acetate is not an approved additive for New York State Medical
Marijuana Program-authorized vape products and was not seen in the nicotine-
based products that were tested._

 _As a result, vitamin E acetate is now a key focus of the Department 's
investigation of potential causes of vaping-associated pulmonary illnesses.
Vitamin E acetate is a commonly available nutritional supplement that is not
known to cause harm when ingested as a vitamin supplement or applied to the
skin. However, the Department continues to investigate its health effects when
inhaled because its oil-like properties could be associated with the observed
symptoms._

